# Cigar-friendly winter gloves



## RAW (Apr 27, 2011)

So I am one of the types that likes to try and just dress warm and tough it out during the winter months outdoors. The one thing I still have trouble with is keeping my hands warm while still comfortably holding my cigar. Usually I just end up wearing one glove at a time or not wearing any and just alternating which hand is in my pocket. I figure there has to be some gloves that are thin enough to allow enough sensitivity in my fingertips when holding the cigar but still provide some warmth. I had thought of trying some gloves made specifically for smartphone users which usually have removable tips for the index finger and thumb or just are really thin on those fingertips. An example maker of these types of gloves is Freehands. Has anyone else tried these types of gloves or have recommendations on a good pair of winter smoking gloves?


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

you could get those fingerless gloves that have the mitten flaps that fold back when not needed..... or just use a nubber the whole time.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

kapathy said:


> you could get those fingerless gloves that have the mitten flaps that fold back when not needed..... or just use a nubber the whole time.


Yep, these work great.


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

I love my under armour gloves. Real thin, and very warm.


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

Check out a Army Navy surplus store for wool glove inserts. If they still make them? Should do you fine for cigar time.









Good Karma 
Tal~


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

I'd suggest these nomex flight gloves. They're thin, fire resistant and similar to what we get issued. They work great!

Amazon.com: Gi Type Flight Glove-od/black: Clothing


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Check into these knit gloves cause at 2.99 for 6 pairs you can just use a pair and if they get mangled just toss em. I use these for parts degreasing and the like so I cant say if they would give you the tactile sensation needed. At 2.99 you cant go wrong.

6 Pairs Knit Gloves









Actually check out the entire glove line from Harbor Freight here - Gloves - Harbor Freight Tools

They have finger less, rubber coated fronts , and small micro dot knit gloves as well. Prices cant be beat and if you dont have a Harbor Freight in the area PM me and I can pick some up and mail em.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I usually use regular leather gloves, but if it's not too cold, I'd think that a pair of running gloves would work well. They're easy to wash.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Steel Talon said:


> Check out a Army Navy surplus store for wool glove inserts. If they still make them? Should do you fine for cigar time.
> 
> View attachment 41491
> 
> ...


I used to have some military surplus gloves exactly like these except fingerless. They worked great and were cheap.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Oct 17, 2012)

Shakopee, eh? How'd you like the storms last night?

Keep us posted when you find some good gloves..... I'm very interested.


----------



## RAW (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for all of the great suggestions. I had forgotten about Under Armour. I'm sure they make some nice warm thin gloves. Maybe I'll put them on my Christmas wish list. I might try some of the cheaper ones though and see if they are warm enough to get by on until January.


----------



## RAW (Apr 27, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> Shakopee, eh? How'd you like the storms last night?
> 
> Keep us posted when you find some good gloves..... I'm very interested.


Lots of rain, but I slept through most of it. Saturday was great though. If I wasn't busy I would've been out on my porch enjoying a cigar along with the nice weather. Probably not too many days like that left for us Minnesotans.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I just use some Mechanix gloves.


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

Snowboarding gloves. I picked up some burton warm weather gloves. Thin, warm, good dexterity.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Good info here for some newbie winter smokers.


----------



## LuvMaduros (Aug 24, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> I just use some Mechanix gloves.


Agree..I use the padded palm for shooting and they work great with smooth fingers.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I prefer a leather palm and fingered upland shooting glove for winter time smoking. The leather won't absorb so much of the tobacco smell and they also won't taint the experience. You might need to add a handwarmer pack on super cold nights but at least you will enjoy the experience.


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

Steel Talon said:


> Check out a Army Navy surplus store for wool glove inserts. If they still make them? Should do you fine for cigar time.
> 
> View attachment 41491
> 
> ...


I just picked up a pair of these.



Couch


----------



## Tom Naughton (Nov 25, 2018)

Hatch Dura-Thin Search Glove. Google them.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

I like these, I call them @Rondo gloves because he wears them lol.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> I like these, I call them @Rondo gloves because he wears them lol.


Where did you get them?


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

How do the noobs find these long-dead threads?


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> How do the noobs find these long-dead threads?


The search bar.....


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Rabidawise said:


> Where did you get them?


I'm pretty sure it was LL Bean but I don't see them on their website now, this was a year ago. If you google fingerless gloves they are many that show up.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> I like these, I call them @*Rondo* gloves because he wears them lol.


Yep convertible ragwool @Rondo mittens ftw


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

TexaSmoke said:


> How do the noobs find these long-dead threads?


I'm guessing Google.

And this one smacks of someone associated with the product they're promoting. Who else would register just to post a product recommendation on an old thread?


----------



## CountryBoyBme (Oct 23, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> How do the noobs find these long-dead threads?


You have heard this before.... 'If you haven't read it, it's still news'. That's the great thing about this forum, you can benefit from others.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

CountryBoyBme said:


> You have heard this before.... 'If you haven't read it, it's still news'. That's the great thing about this forum, you can benefit from others.


You're absolutely right about that part. I just get a bit weary when new folks use their first post to resurrect an old thread to tout a product. Like Jack said, feels like they may have ulterior motives. I've seen it a few times in my short run here. Maybe I should be more open, but I'm still cautious.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

These are the gloves I wear. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-Wool-...hash=item2a463606d6:m:mCSEXeWqUgMnQy88uwrhiUA


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

greasemonger said:


> Yep convertible ragwool @Rondo mittens ftw


FIL gave me a pair of these a couple years ago, don't need em all that often around here but they are nice when I do!


----------

